# 2012 TCR Advanced vs 2010 TCR Advanced SL



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone get a chance to ride both an older, 2009-2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL versus one of the newer 2012 TCR Advanced models?

have an older 2009 TCR Advanced SL 2 Black model ,and was thinking of trying the newer ones with paint, but maybe the lower cost Advanced model instead of the SL..

thanks in advance.


----------



## FrankDaTank (May 30, 2011)

Had the 09 Advanced SL and recently upgraded to the 2012 Advanced SL. I cant compare to the non SL but there is a noticeable difference in weight, stiffness and comfort between the 09 and 12 models. The front end is massive and extremely solid when sprinting. The bottom bracket seems to transfer more energy to the back wheels also. When you stomp on the pedals this thing lights up. 
I sometimes found the 09 model a little too harsh in the seat. The 12 has a bit more compliance in the rear stays and so is more forgiving. I am amazed at how light the new bike is too. Every time I pick it up I smile. The internal cabling tidies things up and the integrated ANT+cadence and speed sensor is a great idea.

The latest Ride magazine did a review on the Advanced and it was very favourable. The tester actually races on an Advanced SL and had a hard time finding differences between the two bikes. The Advanced will be slightly heavier as it is made with the 2nd tier carbon fibre, but is a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.ridemedia.com.au/?p=5624

Here is the video review in Ride magazine.


----------



## wera44 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just ordered my TCR Advanced 1 yesterday. I cant wait to ride it!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 2012 Defy Advanced 2. Your gonna love your TCR.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Having trouble (paralized) deciding what gruppo to put on it, and the choice of stems are very limited.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Force or DA depending on how much you want to spend, no? 
The Giant AL stem is actually quite nice and doesn't look at all hideous like the carbon version.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd love to install the new SRAM RED but there are no good deals on it yet since it was just released. DA could be a good option, good deals on the 2011/12 versions but I already have it on another bike. Campy is out of the question, so that leaves me with Ultegra or Force......can't decide.....


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Force is lighter and cheaper. Ultegra shifts a little better. Personally, i'd get Force and put the extra $$ into a set of DA wheels or similar.
Nice looking frame by the way


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the Giant stem too but Ritchey, FSA, and one other company who I can't remember also make stems that will work. Maybe Canyon since they use the same size.


----------



## wera44 (Oct 10, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> I have a 2012 Defy Advanced 2. Your gonna love your TCR.


I have a 2012 Defy Composite 2. I wanted something more race oriented and a better group.


----------

